# Solve the riddle...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Scroll down for the answer...

I love country music... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Scroll down for the answer...
> 
> I thought it would be I Love in the bush in the bush
> 
> ...


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

